# Outlook 2007 unable to receive email



## rcowen (Jul 23, 2009)

Outlook 2007 unable to receive email. Work from home, able to send email but not receive email for either of my two accounts; suddenly started during the day without any other noticeable changes; has continued for 4 days. Has been working fine for 18 months on Windows 7 HP laptop. Disabled and then removed Avast anti-virus: no change. Not running Zone Alarm. Removed Outlook and reloaded (with all updates): no change. Removed and then recreated both email accounts: no change. Took laptop to another location to eliminate possibility of problems with router or ISP (AT&T): no change. Following add-ins are active: iTunes, Microsoft conferencing, Exchange unified messaging, SharePoint server colleague, VBA for Outlook, Outlook backup, Change notifier, search email indexer. 

When F9 request to send/receive or automated, progress shows sending of email and "live meeting transport" but does not show the two email accounts receiving anything. I'm able to check email from web sites but not from Outlook so I know there is email to be received.

Any suggestions (other than to reload Windows) greatly appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

in outlook tools>accounts> you have the facility to test the account and it sends and receives and email - what happens if you do this, and what error messages do you get


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi rcowen and welcome to TSF.

Can you check what is in your Incoming Mail Server for me.

In Outlook go: Tools>Account Settings>*Highlight one of your accounts*>Change. This will open the Internet Email Settings window. Have you checked with your ISP that what is in this box is correct?

Also, whilst in this window, click on the More Settings box near the bottom right and then in the next window click on the Advanced tab and see which Port the incoming server is using.


----------



## rcowen (Jul 23, 2009)

I was able to successfully conduct a "repair" on both accounts but it did not fix the problem (I should have mentioned this in the original posting).

However, I just discovered that I can download the email headers, then mark them for download and then download the entire message. For some unknown reason Outlook is not able to automatically download messages in their entirety. Earlier, I uninstalled and reinstalled Outlook but that did not cure the problem either.


----------

